# Working Out and Weight Loss



## big rockpile

Ok have been working out, Doctors orders for 30 days. Low impact Have been eating Healthy.

Ok I've went through this before, cut my calorie intake way back and lost pounds fast, yes I know too fast. This time have not cut my calorie intake I have lost 6 pound so far.

Is this an acceptable amount? Yes I know I'm exchanging Fat for Muscle.

big rockpile


----------



## frogmammy

How long did it take to lose the 6 pounds?

Mon


----------



## wr

I believe your doctor would tell you that an average of 2 lbs a week is considered healthy weight loss. 

Obviously, that will vary by a bit either way but the true key to weight loss is learning to maintain your goal weight and that's where a lot of people struggle.


----------



## frogmammy

It depends on how far along you are in that 30 days. 

If this is week one, that's bad.

If that it week two, kinda middling.

If it's week three or four, that is good!

Mon


----------



## big rockpile

frogmammy said:


> How long did it take to lose the 6 pounds?
> 
> Mon


Took me a month my doctor said I just lost fast fat working on muscle is harder.

At one time I lost 75 pounds in two months my wife says don't even think of doing it again.

big rockpile


----------



## Rick

Rocky

You are doing good man!

Stay off the sofa, and keep the blood gently moving.


----------



## Tyler520

you sound like you're right on track for healthy weight loss - be advised that the longer you go, the slower the results will be, though.

Also, get a BMI test at a gym to help gauge body composition; note to take into consideration that it may very well be more fat lost than the scale implies due to gained muscle mass


----------



## MoonRiver

It is extremely hard to lose weight by just exercise. To lose 6 lbs in 30 days that's (3500 calories x 6) or (21,000 calories/30) or 700 calories/day. Using 250 lbs as your weight, you would have to walk over 5 miles a day each day for 30 days to lose 6 lbs.

More than likely you lost mostly water weight.

Just reread your post. You said you are eating healthy but haven't cut calories. Are you sure? When you cut junk out of your diet, you are bound to cut calories and especially sugar.


----------



## Terri

Exercise often cuts appetite, however. So, exercising without TRYING to eat less might help a lot because of also eating less.


----------



## johnkbliss

Hii all !!

Using a good exercise for weight loss routine combined with a good diet is the best way to drop your extra pounds fast and keep them off for good. 

Three Things You Must Do To Lose The Weight!

Contrary to popular belief you need to do more then hop on a treadmill or other piece of exercise equipment and plod along for 15 minutes

Do All Three and The Pounds Will Melt Off Fast!

Build Lean Muscle
Increase Your Metabolism
Burn Excess Calories


Stick with the basic exercises using free weight or machines and work out two to three times per week with weights.

I loose 6kg in four weeks  
Hope this information will help you :walk:


----------



## ASWillson

Losing weight in a healthy way involves a great commitment to your patience and eating and workout plans.


----------



## citystead

To answer your actual question: six pounds in a month is just fine. Much above that and you start losing enough muscle that the loss is not as beneficial. 

Just the change of the source of calories is beneficial. Not all calories react the same upon intake. Keep a higher protein diet and continue to exercise, and you'll be just fine.


----------



## armandofowen

A lot of people want to lose weight in the quickest way possible and are often fascinated when they use a weight loss product or service. But the selection of dietary supplement should be such that it should not have any side effects. Also the extent of consumption of these supplements matters a lot. One should take Nuez dela india diet as per the directions given by the professionals for an effective result.


----------



## Tinkman

Had to reply to this thread because most of us want to lose weight...well...most of us. First of all 6 lbs in 30days is definitely not too fast. I lost about 15 lbs by doing several things:
1.) Eating less
2.) Stay away from sweets and soda..soda is a killer
3.) Drink water
4.) Don't eat after about 6:00 pm or so
5.) Start the day off with protein (eggs, meat, etc)

There are no "secrets" to weight loss. It's hard because out society revolves around food and drinks. Good luck!!!
http://www.mercershelters.com


----------



## rockpile1

Ok today I worked out 47 Minutes weights and 65 minutes Cardio Machine. Full Body Cross Trainer, average HR 128, 4.57 miles.

Don't eat any Junk Foods or Soda. Eat my Main meal middle of the day, eat Small meal between 6:30 and 7:00.

I think I have lost some weight by my clothes but haven't got on the scales for awhile.

rockpile


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have 39.5 pounds left to lose. Then I will be at the high end of my Army weight. Since 2009 have lost 148 pounds, 65 inches all over. Took getting severely injured to jumpstart my weight loss. Started out in clothes tops 3 x,bottoms26. Now in medium tops,size 14 jeans,size 4.5 shoes..
How did I lose the weight: yoga,weight training,changing my plate size. Quit smoking(bp297/197)then now (97/78). Cut out most processed foods. Make my own breads,noodles,pizza crust,garden can the produce. Lots of walking with puppy named Strawberry.


----------



## rockpile1

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I have 39.5 pounds left to lose. Then I will be at the high end of my Army weight. Since 2009 have lost 148 pounds, 65 inches all over. Took getting severely injured to jumpstart my weight loss. Started out in clothes tops 3 x,bottoms26. Now in medium tops,size 14 jeans,size 4.5 shoes..
> How did I lose the weight: yoga,weight training,changing my plate size. Quit smoking(bp297/197)then now (97/78). Cut out most processed foods. Make my own breads,noodles,pizza crust,garden can the produce. Lots of walking with puppy named Strawberry.


When I came out of USMC weighed 165 that is gaining 25 pounds over what I weighed going in.

I gained most mine after being operated on and told not to do anything for a year and half.

Right now trying to Diet and Exercise with what I can live with. If I want to truly Diet I can take the weight off but over time I will put it right back on. Done it many times before. Before I put this last on I had lost 100 pounds.

rockpile


----------



## Janet789

big rockpile said:


> Ok have been working out, Doctors orders for 30 days. Low impact Have been eating Healthy.
> 
> Ok I've went through this before, cut my calorie intake way back and lost pounds fast, yes I know too fast. This time have not cut my calorie intake I have lost 6 pound so far.
> 
> Is this an acceptable amount? Yes I know I'm exchanging Fat for Muscle.
> 
> big rockpile


If you want to lose fat from your body, the most important thing is that you have to change your lifestyle and diet plan. Weight training exercises, eating more calories can help you with losing weight. So maintain your calories for getting a perfect body. Taking the help from a registered dietitian ( http://www.focusphysiotherapy.com/services/dietitian-services/ ) can give you an idea of eating habits and overall well-being.


----------



## JJ Grandits

I think the secret is having a diet you can live with.
I've been on a high protein, low carb diet with a moderate exercise routine for about eight months now and have dropped about thirty pounds.

The thing is I like what I eat and I can stay on the diet I came up with.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I like what I am doing now. Everything I do has to be doctor approved. Got a Nordic Pro at yard sale,been easier on my knees. Weight is coming off slow,steadily. No more yo-yo diets. Eat lots of produce,fresh fruits,vegetables, portion size meats4-6 ounces. Don't fry anything,oven fry on broiler pan so fat drips away.


----------



## JJ Grandits

Same here. Lots of fish, fruits, nuts, salads (I love salads), cut back on the fats and carbs. Very little alcohol or soda, lots of green tea and water.

Sounds boring right?

On the weekend I eat whatever I want with moderation (AKA no more pig outs).
That way I can have the Italian, the wings, the ice cream, a couple of beers, french fries or anything else that hits my fancy.


----------



## rockpile1

JJ Grandits said:


> Same here. Lots of fish, fruits, nuts, salads (I love salads), cut back on the fats and carbs. Very little alcohol or soda, lots of green tea and water.
> 
> Sounds boring right?
> 
> On the weekend I eat whatever I want with moderation (AKA no more pig outs).
> That way I can have the Italian, the wings, the ice cream, a couple of beers, french fries or anything else that hits my fancy.


I'm not to have Greens at all but I have some or Alcohol or Carbonated Drinks, including Water. Can't eat any Nuts including Peanuts. No Citrus Fruits.

We have a Doctor checking BM and I'm fine there. Seen a man in Springfield that I hadn't in awhile, he is Competitive Body Builder. I thought he was kidding he said you've been working out? I asked him if he was kidding? He said no he could tell.

rockpile


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Went from about 200 medicine pills a day: no seizure medicine,no chlorestrol,no depression medicine, no sleeping pills. All I take now is half blood pressure pill,1-81 mg low dose aspirin for heart,2 Magnesium. No soda in the house, just water,coffee, diluted juice.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I lost 5 pounds this week. Had hit plateu, within 39.5 pounds of the high end of my Army weight. Only taken since 2009- 2016 to take the weight off and keep it off. Fell yesterday, through no fault of my own. Seems I didn't move fast enough for Strawberry to start chasing,barking at squirrel. You guessed it her lead trapped me up..


----------

